# Gigabyte Bootable Add in card



## skyofnsr

hi,

Can someone let me know, What is the use of Bootable Add in card.

I have Gigabyte's Mother Board- G31M-ES2L.

In Boot Sequence I get this option, but dont know how to use the same.

Can I Install any OS in this card. I have been sick and tired with Hard disk crashes and wondering if i could get any Bootable card(Read Only Memory Card ) In which i could Install OS like Win XP.

Thanks.


----------



## skyofnsr

Can someone let me know, What is the use of Bootable Add in card.

I have Gigabyte's Mother Board- G31M-ES2L.

In Boot Sequence I get this option, but dont know how to use the same.

Can I Install any OS in this card. I have been sick and tired with Hard disk crashes and wondering if i could get any Bootable card(Read Only Memory Card ) In which i could Install OS like Win XP.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ScottALot

You talking like a flash drive?


----------



## skyofnsr

1. In BIOS where we choose Boot Sequence, I get "Bootable Add in card.", I dont 
     know what does that mean, and how can we use that.

2. Is there any card available(Read Only Memory Card ) In which i could Install OS like Win XP, and boot PC with that card.


----------

